# Go Steelers!!



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

That is all.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

3 more days!

Here we go Steelers, here we go!!!!

:first::supz::cheer2:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

booooooooo


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Only because I typically root for the UNDERDOG when I don't care either way:

GO CARDS GO!!!!!
GO CARDS GO!!!!!
GO CARDS GO!!!!!
GO CARDS GO!!!!!

And again, ONLY because I root for Underdogs in the event that I don't care.
And I DON'T CARE at ALL.


----------



## SauceMan (Feb 25, 2007)

Go Cardinals! Go Kurt Warner! Go Larry Fitzgerald!

Shock The World!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Pittsburghs Gonna Win The Super Bowl. Here We Go!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

One more day to wait...Here we Go!
Wore my cap to a nice Italian Eatery last night. Just praise and no boos. 
And that was in Houston!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The old man said:


> One more day to wait...Here we Go!
> Wore my cap to a nice Italian Eatery last night. Just praise and no boos.
> And that was in Houston!


booooooooos. ound: I'm not a fan of either but I'm an NFC guy. And another football game. go birdies!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Smart money is on the Cardinals (only because they have been playing like a totally different team and should never have made it to the playoffs) but I'd like to see the Steelers win it.


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

they've been playing well above themselves, that's for sure, but they haven't seen a defense like the Steelers', or an offense for that matter. Look what they did to the 2nd best defense in football......would be a major league fluke if the Cornholes win it.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

abcemorse said:


> they've been playing well above themselves, that's for sure, but they haven't seen a defense like the Steelers', or an offense for that matter. Look what they did to the 2nd best defense in football......would be a major league fluke if the Cornholes win it.


major league fluke if the birds win?

nah, if they win they deserve it. both team got to the playoff, win all the playoff games and now are in the Superbowl. that's how it suppose to happen. You win and you in. On any given day any team can beat another team no matter how good and better the regular season stats are. Look what happen to New England last year.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Any given Sunday, thats the beauty for pro football, and salary caps!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Any given Sunday, thats the beauty for pro football, and salary caps!


no kidding! That's why I think professional hockey is turning the corner as well.....the salary cap should've been implemented in baseball two decades ago!


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I am a Seahawks fan and can't forget about the game a few years back. I hate the steelers and would like to see them lose. They are playing the cards so I doubt I will get what I want.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

According to the ad at the top of the page we are supposed to be discussing the game. I don't want to let down the sponsors. Go Cardinals (Even though you don't have a chance)!!!!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The last time the Steelers played a bird in the Super Bowl, they won. Now its time for them to loose!

Go Cards!!!!!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Go Steelers! It's too bad I'm not the trash talking type.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to agree with jnaz, the officials gave the Steelers the game when they played the Seahawks. I have never seen such poor officiating in a major league game, let alone a Superbowl. 

Since I grew up in St. Louis, I have to say "GO CARDS!!"


----------

